# JOptionPane in Applet aufrufen



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

achja, nochwas:
Wie kann man zB JOptionPane oder so in einem Applet aufrufen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2005)

Neuer Topic - Thema geteilt.

Genau wie in einer Applikation.
Was willst Du genau wissen?


----------



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

naja, aber weiß vl wer die Antwort?
Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2005)

```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Message", "Title", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html
Forum-Suche!


----------



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

das weiß ich, doch auch im applet?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2005)

Ja. Wie gesagt, ein Applet ist lediglich ein erweitertes Panel!


----------

